
Openwrt 18.06.2 released - ausjke
https://openwrt.org/releases/18.06/notes-18.06.2
======
bubblethink
Openwrt is so nice. Despite small teams and budgets, they power so many
routers and are also good at research and new features. The sqm/fq_codel stuff
alone makes it worth running openwrt. If you are not familiar with it, go to
dslreports.com and run a speedtest. If you get a poor bufferbloat score,
openwrt can help. A lot of vendors (even big enterprise ones) use openwrt
builds for their products, but don't provide updates, documentation or sources
to their customers. You'll see a lot of devices running old openwrt in the
wild.

~~~
sexyrouter
After getting my TPlink router bricked and not having soldering skills for
Serial UART. I got fed up and built my own router which never gets bricked:

I bought Orange Pi3 (38 USD) from AliExpress.

Orange Pi 3 H6 2GB LPDDR3 8GB EMMC Flash Gigabyte Ethernet Port AP6256 WIFI
BT5.0 4*USB3.0 Support Android 7.0, Ubuntu, Debian
[https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bfPcZFXS](https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bfPcZFXS)

It has Gigabyte ethernet Port and USB3 capable of delivering 5gbps.
(Superspeed Mode)

And I bought 1300mbps WiFi dongle (15 USD) from AliExpress:

CF-WU782AC USB 3.0 1300Mbps Network Card Wireless WiFi Adapter+Dual Antenna
High Speed 5Gbps Net card
[https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cGawgQRQ](https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cGawgQRQ)

I used this to build a router. Setup Hostapd + dnsmasq

Alternatively run Pihole and your custom iptable rules

I get around 900Mbps (5Ghz AC network) on WiFi to all my rooms.

Build your own router!

Why do you guys still buy overpriced routers? What advantage do you've over my
custom built one?

~~~
3xblah
This is a provocative comment although it begs the question:

Can you easily run OpenWRT on Orange PI 3 immediately after purchase?

If not, I think that could be a factor in why someone might pay more. They
might want to leverage the work of OpenWRT developers.

I too recently picked up another pocket-sized SBC with Gigabit Ethernet.
Compared to Orange Pi 3 it has two additional Ethernet ports, better antennas
(no dongle needed), more TF card storage (128GB vs 64GB), well-tested OpenWRT
support and everything to build from scratch is on Github. Like Orange Pi 3 it
uses U-boot and one can easily recover from accidental bricking without
opening it up.

Also has customer support, automatic updates and an additional GUI which are
not things I needed but probably increased the price.

Orange Pi 3 has a GPU, HDMI port and jacks for audio and composite video. Is
the buyer intending to "build a custom router" paying for specs she does not
need?

What is the estimated power consumption for Orange Pi 3?

What are some examples of "overpriced routers"?

Imagine for the sake of argument we posted specs for various SBC's here
without giving the "brand name" and let readers bid on what they would be
willing to pay. Assuming readers could not see each others' bids, how widely
would the bids vary?

Is each spec worth the same to each buyer? Do all buyers have exactly the same
needs?

~~~
bobwaycott
> _I too recently picked up another pocket-sized SBC with Gigabit Ethernet.
> Compared to Orange Pi 3 it has two additional Ethernet ports, better
> antennas (no dongle needed), more TF card storage (128GB vs 64GB) and well-
> tested OpenWRT support._

What is it that you purchased?

~~~
dfc
I had the same reaction. This was one of the strangest omissions. I was
certain there was going to be a neat plot twist at the end...

~~~
pacoverdi
I like GL.iNet routers: small, inexpensive and come with OpenWRT. I was very
happy with my AR300M until it started getting unstable after a few months:
need to hard reboot it every couple of days. Not sure if I'm unlucky or if
it's inherent to inexpensive routers.

------
greguu
The new release still works fine on a TP-Link TL-WR1043N/ND v1 (32MB RAM, 8MB
Flash). This is an old router I got from the local reuse center for $10 a few
years ago. It can handle a 100 Mbps fiber connection fine and has 5 gigabit
ports. Thanks Openwrt !

------
yannovitch
Personally, I prefer to use each platform for their strengths.

I was looking for a good router which could handle high VPN speeds, while
still being usable. I found for 50 bucks on ebay a "thin client" which sported
an AMD cpu with AES hardware acceleration, and a PCIe socket to put an Intel
2xGBit PCIe card I had lying around. Installed pfSense on it. Works
flawlessly. Use few watts (because thin client).

I then found for 50 bucks on ebay a Ubiquiti Unifi AC.

I haven't messed too much with it actually, because I find crazy you need to
install a whole Java suite with Mongo and everything to just run the Unifi
Controller to be able to configure a bit the Unifi Access Point. I'm
considering putting OpenWRT on it. Though I think I will still try this Unifi
Controller, because of the advanced guest capabilities, which is still not as
good on OpenWRT.

And then I bought a Ubiquiti Nanostation AC for a Wifi bridge.

For this one, I indeed replaced official firmware with OpenWRT because I can't
stand that Ubiquiti makes standard Wifi unusable to push their "Air"
technology. I want standards before anything else.

In the past, I "resurrected" cheap TP-Link MR3420 I had for an other project,
which were bricked. Amazing that after all those years, I could still reuse
hardware thanks to opensource software !

So yes, a BIG thank you to OpenWRT developers ! If any of you are out here,
please receive my gratitude =)

------
tapper82
For people Wanting a cheep router to run OpenWrt look on ebay for TP-Link C7
or WD-N750 The N750 is not AC tho. All my routers can run SQM on my internet
and it is 220 down and 12 up.

~~~
whalesalad
I’m not too sure about my Archer C7 (v2). My internet connection is 400/20 and
I only ever see 250-265 max down, via Ethernet.

I need to disconnect everything and go direct to the modem but I really think
the C7 just can’t handle it. Running DD-WRT with a modern cable modem.

~~~
tapper82
Hi your c7 will not do thoes speeds with SQM the cpu is not fast enough. If
you are running OpenWrt 18.06.2 you can use softwair off loading. Go to
firewall and tick the box for it, but make shure you disable SQM first and it
will get full speeds.

------
mtarnovan
Anyone know a decently priced router with 802.11ac and hardware encryption
that can run OpenWRT? I currently have an TP-LINK Archer C7 with OpenWRT but
VPN performance is abysmal. I don't know if my router has any hardware
decryption (I would assume not) but if it does OpenWRT can't use it.

~~~
mtarnovan
I just found out that the Archer C7 now has support for both Qualcomm SFE and
hardware decryption. No official builds yet (all official builds for the C7
are based on kernel 4.9 while SFE requires 4.14), but I found this:
[https://github.com/gwlim/openwrt-sfe-
flowoffload](https://github.com/gwlim/openwrt-sfe-flowoffload)

For me the speedup with SFE is almost x2, haven't tried hardware encryption
yet.

With this, I would say the C7 is an excellent router for OpenWRT.

------
paulcarroty
Couple of weeks ago bought Netgear 4300 N750 (300Mb+450Mb) on ebay and
installed latest Openwrt.

$11 - laughable price for device with 3 antennas and 5xGigE.

~~~
c8g
second-hand price.

~~~
paulcarroty
It's too small even for second-hand.

------
ungzd
I have cheap router with 32 Mb RAM and 4 Mb flash (TP-Link TL-WR841N v8), and
I'm not sure if I should update from 15.05.1, due to raising memory and flash
requirements:
[https://openwrt.org/supported_devices/432_warning](https://openwrt.org/supported_devices/432_warning).
There's build for my router, with 3,474K sysupgrade image, so it's probably
compatible.

15.05.1 is very stable, but I'm not sure about vulnerabilities it has, such as
recent wifi vulnerabilities.

~~~
josteink
With 4MB don’t expect _any_ persistence between reboots.

Passwords, packages, etc: all gone.

Definitely not recommended unless you pre-tailor your setup using
imagebuilder. (Reference: latest OpenWRT on similarly capable device, D-Link
DIR615.)

~~~
hrez
It's fine but barebone. Not much room for packages either. Configs are
persistent though. Make sure to use "tiny" build.

------
dehrmann
I was recently able to get the ~latest OpenWrt to run on my first computer, a
P3 450, with minimal fuss.

It doesn't hurt that the P2 is arguably the first "modern" x86 CPU. Linux
distros usually support P2 and above for x86.

------
johnt15
Are there any routers supported by OpenWrt that can handle 1Gbps WAN to LAN?
My current router only pulls 150Mbps and I want to keep OpenWrt due to the
amount of custom network configuration that has been done.

~~~
tyingq
EdgeRouter gets pretty close running OpenWrt. And hits your mark if you keep
the stock firmware. No wifi though.
[https://an.undulating.space/post/180927-er_alternate_firmwar...](https://an.undulating.space/post/180927-er_alternate_firmware_benchmarks/)

Maybe the Turris Omnia if you need WiFi and aren't worried about cost:
[https://omnia.turris.cz/en/](https://omnia.turris.cz/en/)

The NetGear R7800 would be somewhere between the two in cost, and reportedly
does GB for wired, somewhat less over WiFi. Pretty easy to find used ones for
$100USD too.

~~~
johnt15
Looks like EdgeRouter X fits my requirements and is pretty cheap (50Eur).
Thank you!

------
z3t4
Openwrt was how I discovered Linux. I was just blown away by how powerful yet
simple it is. I'm currently using a "real" server instead of a overpriced and
slow consumer router.

------
jsight
There are security fixes here... is there any perspective given on how
critical these are? I'm curious about the urgency of upgrading existing
firewalls with the new release.

~~~
nominated1
This doesn't include all the additional packages available through opkg but
should mostly answer your question.

[https://git.openwrt.org/?p=openwrt%2Fopenwrt.git&a=search&h=...](https://git.openwrt.org/?p=openwrt%2Fopenwrt.git&a=search&h=refs%2Fheads%2Fopenwrt-18.06&st=commit&s=cve)

------
webmobdev
I use DD-WRT. How does OpenWRT compare to it?

~~~
mobilio
DD-WRT comes with GUI built-in.

OpenWRT comes with command line interfaces and you need to be experienced on
that.

~~~
tapper82
OpenWrt comes with a gui to. It's called LUCI.

------
vinni2
I still don’t know any good reasonably priced routers which supports Openwrt.

~~~
lgierth
There is hundreds:
[https://openwrt.org/toh/views/toh_available_864](https://openwrt.org/toh/views/toh_available_864)

And sub-$20 routers have been well supported for years (e.g. TP-Link TL-WR841)

~~~
zamadatix
Out of "hundreds" I see 5-7 that look like decent home wireless routers at
first glance (4+ gigabit ports, available new, b/g/n/ac, no unsupported
hardware when running OpenWRT, <$150).

Based on that the original statement "I still don’t know any good reasonably
priced routers which supports Openwrt." is very understandable. A lot of rows
!= an easy list of good routers.

~~~
bdz
Xiaomi Mi WiFi is the best cheap with OpenWRT support

[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xiaomi-WIFI-
Router-3-ROM-128...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xiaomi-WIFI-
Router-3-ROM-128MB-1167Mbps-Support-2-4GHz-5GHz-wi-fi-Dual-
band-4/32683853540.html)

~~~
zamadatix
Is this a joke? The WAN and LAN ports (all 2 of them) are 100 megabit.

~~~
bdz
Oops wrong link, I have that and it has 1 gig ports

[https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/9UbBYxq](https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/9UbBYxq)

------
hestefisk
Any reason I should pick this over Opnsense / something FreeBSD based?

~~~
guidedlight
OpenWRT is designed home routers with cheap/slow CPU’s, a few MB of memory,
and small ROM’s. If you have better equipment available to use, then sure,
anything else would likely be an improvement.

------
DaniloDias
Can anyone recommend a good SoC to start playing with OpenWRT development?

~~~
jlgaddis
For development or just playing around, you can run it in a virtual machine.

~~~
DaniloDias
Do you know if I can reliably use a compatible usb WiFi adapter with a vm?

~~~
jsight
It is hard to fully generalize that question, since I'm sure it varies a
little bit depending on the virtualization software and how well it passes
through USB devices. I don't see why it wouldn't work, though.

------
treffer
Upgraded all my devices at home, worked flawlessly.

Any news about 19.01?

~~~
bubblethink
It hasn't been branched yet. More likely a 19.0x in the middle of the year.

------
pknopf
Linksys starting signing their updates.

I tried updating my EA6350, but gave up (couldn't figure out TFTP). Which was
Linksys's plan all along.

------
tapper82
I updated my WRT3200acm and all is fine. New wifi drivers are better to. I all
so flashed WD-N750 WDR3600 C7-v2 and a WRT1900ac

------
platz
still running DD-WRT on an ancient Linksys WRT54GL

~~~
mobilio
Still using WRT54GL, but revert it to stock firmware.

Seems that new WRT like firmwares require more ram than built 16MB.

~~~
tapper82
My god! You mite as well leve your devices out in the street, with know
passwords on them and ask members of the public to take what files thay would
like! "Roll up Roll up! Here's all my data, fore you good people. come come,
get what you want! come it'sa free for all!"

~~~
mobilio
Device is connected to ADSL provider in small village and it's only one AP on
500m radius.

